
Google Launches Oauth 2.0 Playground - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2011/11/08/google-launches-oauth-2.0-playground/
======
jinushaun
Thank you. I still claim that OAuth is unnecessarily complicated to implement.
Documentation for it is all over the place, especially when you Google for
help and you find conflicting solutions that don't work.

~~~
krmmalik
Im glad you posted that comment because i've had similar experiences myself
and i was starting to think it was just me. Google's documentation on this
particular subject i feel is really poor.

